# "Oh, the conduit just has to be fixed"



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

that looks like a threat to human life


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

what am i looking at, other than a red cable/wire and some ABS pipe?

~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> what am i looking at, other than a red cable/wire and some ABS pipe?
> 
> ~Matt


I can't even tell which way is up.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I can't even tell which way is up.


I think the problem is that spring is only rated at 40 amps.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I think the problem is that spring is only rated at 40 amps.


Agreed, That spring definitely has me concerned.


~Matt


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

You don't see the shiny copper ground in the center of the pic? My iPod doesn't have a flash..

Up is the top of the picture.. I'll take better ones today..


Ironically, two weeks ago, a company was on the verge of being disconnected due to work a Dishwasher company did, 6/3 Romex feeding a 60A dishwasher, junction in the drop ceiling, under sized breaker.. Someone ended up calling ESA, my boss fixed it 2 days before the disconnect order..
The dishwasher installer had to pay the fine, and our invoice, almost $2000 out of his own pocket.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Fixed it today, I guess it shorted, and there was an arc at the panel. Plumber told us what went on.. No connector on the box.. But atleast he put on marr on the identified conductor...


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

There was a post earlier about liquid tight flex couplings. Now I see where those things could be useful.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> You don't see the shiny copper ground in the center of the pic? My iPod doesn't have a flash..
> 
> Up is the top of the picture.. I'll take better ones today..
> 
> ...


I won't argue there is anything wrong with that install but don't feel it warrants disconnection, at least not until failure to correct it has gone for a long time.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

kwired said:


> I won't argue there is anything wrong with that install but don't feel it warrants disconnection, at least not until failure to correct it has gone for a long time.


Breaker was under sized anyway, and we needed it for a trippy one that was downstairs, worked in our favour..
Plus those 3 pole FPE's are never in stock...


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> Breaker was under sized anyway, and we needed it for a trippy one that was downstairs, worked in our favour..
> Plus those 3 pole FPE's are never in stock...


An undersized breaker on a piece of equipment that does not directly contribute to safety of life or property is reason to order power to entire facility to be disconnected? That only creates an inconvenience not a hazard.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

kwired said:


> An undersized breaker on a piece of equipment that does not directly contribute to safety of life or property is reason to order power to entire facility to be disconnected? That only creates an inconvenience not a hazard.


That was another job, and it was ESA who inspected and ordered the disconnect, not us.


----------



## Tuesday5189 (Jan 7, 2011)

kevmanTA said:


> Breaker was under sized anyway, and we needed it for a trippy one that was downstairs, worked in our favour..
> Plus those 3 pole FPE's are never in stock...




Because FPE's never worked to begin with. F the dishwasher, the whole panel's a fire hazard!


----------

